# هل توجد شريعة للمسيحية على الارض ؟



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل توجد شريعة للمسيحية على الارض؟

ياريت الاجابة تكون مختصرة 

نعم 

لا 

إذا كانت نعم ياريت تقولولنا بنود الشريعة المسيحية*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

متابعه للاستفاده وليس الافاده​


----------



## peace_86 (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*العزيزة إيريني .. سأجيب بإختصار وأقول: لأ ..

لكن فقط أحب أن أوضح للقارئ لما الإجابة هي لا ..
حسب رأيي الشخصي أنه لا توجد شريعة محددة على الأرض..

فالسيد المسيح جاء على هذه الأرض ليهذب أخلاقنا ويقومنا.
مثال على ذلك: السيد المسيح لم يقل لنا ماذا نأكل وماذا نشرب وماهو الحلال أو الحرام ..
لأن هذه الأشياء تتغير حسب تغيرات العصور ..
إنما قال لنا جملته الخالدة في إنجيل متى الإصحاح 15 الآيات 17-18-19-20 :*
[Q-BIBLE]*"أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يَمْضِي إِلَى الْجَوْفِ وَيَنْدَفِعُ إِلَى الْمَخْرَجِ؟ 18وَأَمَّا مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ فَمِنَ الْقَلْب يَصْدُرُ، وَذَاكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، 19لأَنْ مِنَ الْقَلْب تَخْرُجُ أَفْكَارٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ: قَتْلٌ، زِنىً، فِسْقٌ، سِرْقَةٌ، شَهَادَةُ زُورٍ، تَجْدِيفٌ. 20هذِهِ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. وَأَمَّا الأَ كْلُ بِأَيْدٍ غَيْرِ مَغْسُولَةٍ فَلاَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ."*[/Q-BIBLE]

*السيد المسيح لم يطالبنا لنا بزي معين.. بل نادى بالإحتشام ..

السيد المسيح قال للذين أرادوا أن يرجموا الزانية: من منكم بلا خطية فليرمها بالحجارة أولاً..

ولا توجد في المسيحية شرائع تخص الزواج والطلاق والحضانة والوراثة وغيرها. فهذه تنظمها الكنيسة حسب طقوسها ومتطلبات الأسرة حسب العصر.
لا توجد شرائع .. بمعنى أنه لا توجد شرائع حرفية حددها المسيح.. لكن الكنائس تستخلص مفاهيمها من الكتاب المقدس. ومنها خلال ترى مايليق وما لا يليق لأبناء الله.

هذه الشرائع كلها كانت موجودة في العهد القديم بسبب قساوة قلوب اليهود (متى الإصحاح 19 الآية 8)

لا توجد عقوبات في الكتاب المقدس.. أي أن الكتاب المقدس لم ينادي بعقوبة على المسيحيين إلا في حالة واحدة ألا وهي التجديف بالله والعقاب يكون هو الطرد من الكنيسة لا أكثر.

جميع العقوبات القانونية والسياسية تحددها الحكومات والأنظمة ولا دخل للإنجيل بذلك.. فكما قال السيد المسيح: إعطي ما لله لله وما لقيصر لقيصر (متى الإصحاح 22 الآية 20)*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أكتوبر 2013)

* شريعة المسيحية هى المحبة

يتلخص الناموس فى وصية واحدة حب الرب وحب قريبك كنفسك

البنوووووووووود الكتير اللى فى نواميس البشر هما ينظموها 
*


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

يا لعظمة شريعة الله الحي، لأنها ليست مثل شرائع الأمم وباقي الشعوب، بل هي شريعة *المحبة*، وليس لنا سوى من يرشدنا ويوجهنا في هذه الحياة وهو الروح القدس الرب المُحيي: 
+ [ وأما متى جاء، ذاك روح الحق، فهو يُرشدكم إلى جميع الحق، لأنه لا يتكلم من نفسه، بل كل ما يسمع يتكلم به ويُخبركم بأمورٍ آتية ] (يوحنا 16: 13)
+ [ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)
+ وأما أنتم فلكم مسحة من القدوس وتعلمون كل شيء (1يوحنا 2: 20)
+ وأما أنتم فالمسحة التي أخذتموها منه ثابتة فيكم ولا حاجة بكم إلى أن يعلمكم أحد، بل كما تُعلمكم (وتوجهكم) هذه المسحة عينها عن كل شيء وهي حق وليست كذباً، كما علمتكم تثبتون فيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 27)
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (19 أكتوبر 2013)

apostle.paul قال:


> * شريعة المسيحية هى المحبة
> 
> يتلخص الناموس فى وصية واحدة حب الرب وحب قريبك كنفسك
> 
> ...




ده كلام صح جدا 
لان ربنا ادانا القواعد العريضة اللى نقدر نبنى حياتنا عليها يعنى لما تبقى محبة ربنا شريعة لو هاتنفذها يبقى مش هاتعمل ما يعارض مشيئة ربنا لانك بتحبه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أكتوبر 2013)

شريعة المحبة هى شريعة المسيحية


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل توجد شريعة للمسيحية على الارض*
> *ياريت الاجابة تكون مختصرة *
> 
> *نعم *
> ...



*نعم! *توجد شريعة للمسيحية على الأرض.....
 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إذا كانت نعم ياريت تقولولنا بنود الشريعة المسيحية*



 
*هي في الحقيقة بند واحد*.
 
*بند المحبة*
 
سأردد كلام السيد المسيح عن هذه الشريعة ولو اني متأكدة انك تعرفينه حق المعرفة، ولكن ليكن اولا مقدمة تفسيرية.
 
المقدمة: الناموس = الشريعة
يعني عندما نقرأ كلاما عن الناموس، يكون الكلام عن الشريعة. وعندما نقرأ كلام عن وصية في الناموس، يكون عن بند من بنود الشريعة.

هذه هي شريعة الرب التي اعطاها للبشر:

35. وَ*سَأَلَهُ* وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ نَامُوسِيٌّ* لِيُجَرِّبَهُ*:
36. «يَا مُعَلِّمُ* أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ؟*»
37. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ.
38.* هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى*.
39. وَالثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: *تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ*.
40.* بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ*».

 سيأتي معترض ويسأل: هل هذا كافيا؟

الجواب، وهل قوانين العالم مجتمعة كافية لردع المجرم عن جريمته؟؟؟؟ ها نحن كلنا نسمع ونقرأ ونشاهد على التلفاز يوميا أحكام إعدام لقتلة، وأحكام إيداع في السجون لمرتكتبي مخالفات إجتماعية مختلفة.. هل نجحت هذه الشرائع كلها عن ردع الناس؟ 

إن لم يعرف الإنسان الله معرفة شخصية ويحبه من كل قلبه ومن كل نفسه لن يكون قادرا أن يحب القريب، ولن تردعه انانيته عن أذية الآخر.

فيا ليتنا لا نشتبه *بالناموسي الذي سأل المسيح ليجربه*. العيب فينا نحن الذين عرفنا المسيح ولكننا أحببنا انفسنا والعالم أكثر، فلم نعطِ روحه القدوس الفرصة ليقدس حياتنا ويغيرنا ونعرف طعم المحبة اللذيذ الذي يجعلنا نحب أعداءنا ونبارك لاعنينا ونصلي من أجل مبغضينا.

إذا كنا صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء الى ذاك الذي هو الرأس: المسيح (أفسس 4 العدد 15) فنكون أكبر من كل شرائع الأرض.

إن ثبتنا في المحبة نثبت في الله والله يثبت فينا (يوحنا الاولى 4 العدد 16) فأي شيء *لن* يزعزعنا بعد ذلك!
 
لو احببنا بعضنا البعض محبة شديدة، لسترت محبتنا خطايا كثيرة (بطرس الاولى 4 العدد 8) ولتصالحت القلوب وتصافت وكبرت في النعمة الإلهية....

*هذه كلها  ثمار شريعة المحبة المسيحية.*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*أنا متشكرة جدا للاجابات الواضحة جدا 

جميع الاجابات وافية و مريحة جدا بالنسبة ليا*


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على ردك يا ايريني


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> سيأتي معترض ويسأل: هل هذا كافيا؟
> 
> الجواب، وهل قوانين العالم مجتمعة كافية لردع المجرم عن جريمته؟؟؟؟ ها نحن كلنا نسمع ونقرأ ونشاهد على التلفاز يوميا أحكام إعدام لقتلة، وأحكام إيداع في السجون لمرتكتبي مخالفات إجتماعية مختلفة.. هل نجحت هذه الشرائع كلها عن ردع الناس؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لا توضع القوانين لمنع الجرائم أو لردع المُجرمين وإثنائهم عن جرائهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك الشرائع الأخرى لديها ( مسائل تنظيمية ) لا وسائل منعية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القانون موضوع للتنظيم العام وألا أصبحت الدولة سداح مداح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأصبحت الأعراض والأموال حِلاً مُستباح للجميع بعضهم البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مثال ) ماذا لو أختلف زوجين مُطلقين حول حضانة الصغير ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يوجد قانون هنا كى يمنع الخلاف أو لكى يردعه ...ولكن يوجد للتنظيم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنا القانون يُعطى الأولوية لمصلحة الصغير فى المقام الأول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و فى مسألة لا تتصل بأصول العقيدة وجوهر بنيانها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أياً كانت هذه العقيدة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا متشكرة جدا للاجابات الواضحة جدا
> جميع الاجابات وافية و مريحة جدا بالنسبة ليا*


*كنت متوقع انه هيكون لك سؤال ( مُنبثق ) من السؤال الحالى
لماذا اللائحة ؟
واضح ان السؤال تم نقله الى ( المُباركين ) 
أتركك معهم 
:flowers:
*​


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنت متوقع انه هيكون لك سؤال ( مُنبثق ) من السؤال الحالى
> لماذا اللائحة ؟
> واضح ان السؤال تم نقله الى ( المُباركين )
> أتركك معهم
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عرفت منين يا شقي اعترف قول ههههههههههه
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عرفت منين يا شقي اعترف قول ههههههههههه
> ​


*ولا حاجة ...لقيت سؤالها بتاع اللائحة فوق السؤال دة
دوست عليه قالى أنت ميييين ؟
عرفت على طول انه سؤال أتبارك 

*​


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة السؤال اتبارك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا حاجة ...لقيت سؤالها بتاع اللائحة فوق السؤال دة
> دوست عليه قالى أنت ميييين ؟
> عرفت على طول انه سؤال أتبارك
> 
> *​



*و ما قولتش ليه الرب يباركك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة السؤال اتبارك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*دة التعليق الوحيد 
لو اللى سأل السؤال دة مُسلم وليست إيرينى المباركة 
عندك رد ؟
وألا هتقفل السؤال على صوباع اللى سأل ؟
*​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لا توضع القوانين *​​
> *[FONT=&quot]لمنع الجرائم أو لردع المُجرمين وإثنائهم عن جرائهم *​​
> 
> [/FONT]
> ...





*نقطة جيدة أخ عبود *

*أن القوانين لا توضع لمنع الجريمة *

*لكنها نصوص تنظيمية ... وليست وسائل منعية *

*تعالى نشوف أول شريعة منذ بدأ الخليقة نصها كان إيه *
التكوين 2 : 16 ، 17 
واوصى الرب الاله ادم قائلا: 
من جميع شجر الجنة *تاكل* اكلا
وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ* فَلا تَاكُلْ* مِنْهَا 
لانَّكَ يَوْمَ *تَاكُلُ* مِنْهَا مَوْتا *تَمُوتُ*. 
​*هنسميه قانون الأكل وعدمة ... شكرًا يارب ... هاكل من دي ... ومش هاكل من دي *

*ملحق به باللون الأحمر قانون العقوبات ... تاكل من الممنوع تموت *
*يعنى يوم ما تكسر قانون الشريعة (بالسلب أو بالإيجاب) *
*تجد نفسك أمام قانون العقوبات يتنفذ فيك الحكم *

*طيب ... هو ليه أدم إتعاقب ... الأكل هوالسبب الظاهري للقصاص *
*أما السبب الأساسي أنه َسِمع ... لصوت غير صوت الله .... فأكل *
*بعيد عن صوت الرب ... سمع لصوت غير صوت المُشرِّع فسقط *
*فالشريعة هنا كانت لتنظيم سلوك من الخارج ومنعه من الشر *

*تعلوا نشوف نبوه عن المسيح تجاه الشريعة *
مزمور 40 : 8 
أن أفعل مشيئتك يا إلهي سررت. 
*وشريعتك* في *وسط أحشائي*. 
​*يعني لو قال وشريعتك أمامي ... كانت هتبقى غلط ... لا ... فأنا ُأطبق ما هو أمامي *

*لكن عندما تسكن الشريعة قلبي ( في داخلي ) يصبح السلوك الخارجي منضبط من خلال الضوابط الداخلية *

*هنا الموضوع ُأصلِح من جذوره ... فأصبحت الثمار جيدة *

*إذاً ليس المطلوب شريعة ُتنفذ *
*لكن شريعة تسكن ... من خلال تعايش لحظي يومي مع المُشِرع *

*تليفون مفتوح 24 ساعة × 24 ساعة مع السما فتجد **كل النتائج سماويه *

*في ملك زمان عمل كده *
*جاءت لك رسائل من ملك آخر فأزعجته *


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة التعليق الوحيد
> لو اللى سأل السؤال دة مُسلم وليست إيرينى المباركة
> عندك رد ؟
> وألا هتقفل السؤال على صوباع اللى سأل ؟
> *​



مابلاش احراج بقى ههههههههههههه
ما انت عارفني على طول باقفل على السؤال
​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*معلش في حد بيهزر هزار إلكتروني معايا *

*كان قلي بالأمس ( ماشـــــي ) ما علينا خلينا نكمل قصة الملك *

*في ملك زمان عمل كده *
*جاءت له رسائل من ملك آخر فأزعجته *
*في شريعة الحروب .... فووووووو أحاربه على طول *
*لكنه عمل حاجة غريبه معملهاش حد قبل كدة *
الملوك الثاني 19 : 14 ، 15 20 ، 35 ​

*- فأخذ حزقيا* الرسائل من أيدي الرسل وقرأها، 
ثم صعد إلى بيت الرب، *ونشرها* *أمام الرب*.
- *وَصَلَّى حَزَقِيَّا* أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ
- فَأَرْسَلَ إِشَعْيَاءُ بْنُ آمُوصَ إِلَى حَزَقِيَّا قَائِلاً: *هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ* *الَّذِي صَلَّيْتَ إِلَيْهِ* مِنْ جِهَةِ سَنْحَارِيبَ مَلِكِ أَشُّورَ:* قَدْ سَمِعْتُ. *
- وَكَانَ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ أَنَّ *مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ* خَرَجَ *وَضَرَبَ* مِنْ جَيْشِ أَشُّورَ مِئَةَ أَلْفٍ وَخَمْسَةً وَثَمَانِينَ أَلْفاً. وَلَمَّا بَكَّرُوا صَبَاحاً إِذَا هُمْ جَمِيعاً *جُثَثٌ مَيِّتَةٌ*.​*صلى ... والرب سمع ... ولأنه رفض شريعة الحرب وتوجه ناحية إله السماء *

*ملاك الرب ضرب بنفسة الأعداء ... ولم يخسر الملك حزقيا جندي واحد من جنوده *


*أثناء العلاقة البسيطة ... بالله القدير *
*أجد نفسي مملوء *
*بشريعة *
*ووصايا *
*وكلام *
*وإشارات *
*ومشاعر الرب *


*بيان عملي مش وعظ *

*أثنا رجوعي لبيتي قلت أشتري فاكهة *
*لكن بسرعه سمعت صوت داخلي يقول *
*يعني هو عشلان جيبك فيه فلوس كتيرة *
*والفاكهة كتيرة ما تسألش ربنا هو عاوزك تشتري إيه *
*وببساطة شديدة وجدت نفس أرد لا لا ... يارب إليِّ أنت عاوزه *
*وفي نفس اللحظة سمعت البائع ينادي عليَّ تعالى يا إستاذ إشتري جوافة *
*قلت يارب لتكن جوافة ومشيت مبسوط لكن الموضوع لم ينتهي بعد *
*لما وصلت زوجتي نظرت ليدي وقالت يـارب تكون إشتريت جوافـة *
*قلت لها فعلاً جوافة ... قالت يارب أشكرك إنك إستجبت وشجعتني *
*إتصال مباشر مفتوح بإستمرار بين الزوج والزوجة والرب القدير *

*لو حد حابب العلاقة الحلوة دي يدخل في المعاملات البسيطة دي *
*تجد الله معك في التعاملات الأكثر خطورة ... الزواج ... العمل *

*المؤمن لا يطلب شريعة ... لكنه يحيا والمُشِرع ساكن فية *

.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> *بيان عملي مش وعظ *
> *أثنا رجوعي لبيتي قلت أشتري فاكهة *
> *وببساطة شديدة وجدت نفس أرد لا لا ... يارب إليِّ أنت عاوزه *
> *وفي نفس اللحظة سمعت البائع ينادي عليَّ تعالى يا إستاذ إشتري جوافة *
> ...


*لو عبود فتح بقه وقال دة أسمه ( رزق ) *
*:smile01 مش هيخلص* :smile01

*كيف يسوق الله الرزق لعباده ؟!!!*
*يارب اللى أنت عايزه 
= تعالى يا استاذ أشترى جوافة *
*أجمل من أجمل ما سمعته *​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لو عبود فتح بقه وقال دة أسمه ( رزق ) *
> *:smile01 مش هيخلص* :smile01​
> 
> *كيف يسوق الله الرزق لعباده ؟!!!*
> ...


 
*شكلك بتخبط في الجوافة *

*زرق الراجل ... أيوه يا عم هو أنا قلت حاجة *

*أنا بأتكلِّم على العلاقة الثلاثية الحلوة إليِّ في القصة *

*وفي الموضوع التاني بتاع اللحمة ... أنا عاوز كيس لحمة *

*إقطع رزقي بأه ... شوية فتـة ... حته عكـاوي ... أي حاجـة *

*ههههههههههههههههههههه *

.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

fredyyy قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> *المؤمن لا يطلب شريعة ... لكنه يحيا والمُشِرع ساكن فية *
> ...



*أيوة يعنى أومال اللايحة ليه ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة يعنى أومال اللايحة ليه ؟؟*


*هو مافيش حد رد عليكى فوق هنااااك ؟!!
ع العموم دى بتتبع حاجة فى ( الفقه التشريعى ) أسمها 
( المُستجدات والنوازل )
لما يبقى ينزل موضوعك نشرح 
:flowers:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو مافيش حد رد عليكى فوق هنااااك ؟!!
> ع العموم دى بتتبع حاجة فى ( الفقه التشريعى ) أسمها
> ( المُستجدات والنوازل )
> لما يبقى ينزل موضوعك نشرح
> ...



*:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

مستجدات إيه و نوازل إيه ؟؟؟ 

و لا فاهمة حاجة ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> مستجدات إيه و نوازل إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> و لا فاهمة حاجة ​*


*أحسن برضه ...لما ينزل الموضوع أبقى أشرح لك *​


----------



## azazi (23 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا متشكرة جدا للاجابات الواضحة جدا
> 
> جميع الاجابات وافية و مريحة جدا بالنسبة ليا*



الذي يسأل خير ممن لا يسأل ويتشبع بشُبهة أثيرت،ثم يقع بالحفرة.
شكرًا وليت كلّ من أشكَل عليه شيء ان يسأل ولا يتردّد.

شخصيّا مُجهّز 14 سؤال سأطرحهم بوقت اكون فيه متفرغ تماماً.


----------



## fredyyy (23 أكتوبر 2013)

أهلاَ بيك في أي وقت 

حضورك يسرنا 

وأسألتك تهمنا


----------

